# Meet Sandy, my new Bengal kitten



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

This is Sandy. She's my new kitten, 13 weeks old; a bengal. She's confident, perky and seems to have made friends already (5 days in) with my 6 month old Russian Blue, Anakin (BIG relief; they hissed and growled for two days, but now cuddle up and lick each other - fingers crossed it will stay like that!)










































Barney


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy is gorgeous!!  great picturesx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

beatiful!!!!!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh how stunning!....:yesnod:

very cute..


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

What a stunning kitten!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww how adorable.


----------



## Lost Soul (Mar 13, 2009)

That's so cute! ^_^


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in love! :smile5:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh shes absolutely gorgeous, becareful she has a very cheeky bengal face!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooohhhh so georgeous i want one now. Fallen in love with bengals from seeing everyone's piccies of them but can't have one myself at the moment (hands full with my two).

Keep the piccies coming so we can see him growing up.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

oh wow! what an absolute beauty she is! congrats hun - thanks for sharing the pics, please can we see more as she grows? glad shes settled so well! x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw she is gorgeous - great quality pictures!

D xx


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, what lovely replies from everyone! Thank you! 

A few have asked to see photos of her with Anakin, my Russian Blue. He's six months, but only met Sandy a week ago.

So here are a couple of shots I took today. As you can see, they're good friends already.


----------

